# MTPM...Advice



## Nedster (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi ...just got hold of some MTPM which is , Testosterone propionate
                                                          Masteron Propionate
                                                          Methyltrienlone
                                                         10ml @ 201mg/ml
It's by R.O.H.M labs which I find a great lab !
Been informed too take this at a dose of 0.2ml ED on training days !
Any thought on this cycle ?


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Do you have the break-down of the compound?   How many mg's of each?


----------



## Nedster (Oct 30, 2011)

NO , No breakdown and I'm struggling too find any information on the web !
Would also be great-ful if some-one could guide me too a site that will cover this
multi-shot thus giving me a better idea !


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (Oct 30, 2011)

Wtf man, wtf is this stuff? wtf, where did you snatch this garbage up at? I smell a rip off. Wtf man what brand is this malarky of a concoction?


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 30, 2011)

^^^ Woah!  I read your post, then went up and re-read the initial post...  JUST SAY IT SAID .2ml not 2ml  Bro, .2ml ED isn't going to do shit, even if it was inject-able form of Methyltrienlone... Methyltrienlone- is 17a-Tren so why not just mix a brew with Tren instead?  I agree, this smells fishy... Why inject Methyltrienlone that is REALLY liver toxic instead of Tren? Also, .2ml ED only comes out to 40.2mg/ED. That isn't enough to benefit from what-so-ever.


----------



## Nedster (Oct 30, 2011)

Just found this and am currently trying too make head 'n 'tail of it !
Methyltrienolone

Methyltrienolone (MT) is a very potent, reasonably toxic, non-aromatizing steroid. Ok. Lets go over those three points again. First of all, MT is potent. It binds so strongly to the AR (androgen receptor) that it is often used in studies on other androgens to measure how strongly they bind. In other words, this stuff binds onto the AR receptor so strongly that it is pretty much the benchmark for that quality. If youve read my profile on Trenbolone Acetate (TA), youll note that I said TA is the most potent injectable weapon in our arsenal with regards to ability to bind to the Androgen receptor. Thats still true, because this particular compound is not in our arsenal, and its not injectable... its simply the oral version of TA (i.e. it is Trenbolone which has undergone modification to become orally active, via the addition of a 17-alph-methyl group). So why is it important that this stuff binds so tightly to the AR? Well, Androgen Receptors are found in both fat cells as well as muscle cells(8); they act on the AR in muscle cells to promote growth, and in the fat cells to affect fat burning.(9)(6) The stronger the androgen binds to the A.R, the higher the lipolytic (fat burning) effect on adipose (fat)tissue(9)(5). Unfortunately, that strong binding doesnt also automatically mean that it will elicit the strongest possible anabolic response, nor that the weakest bind will elicit a weak anabolic response. Anadrol (oxymetholone) has the weakest bind to the AR possible (too low to be measured), and it produces a profound anabolic response, for example. Dianabol is simarly low, and produces a very good anabolic response. ARs are found in both muscle tissue as well as adipose tissue. When a muscles AR is stimulated, it can induce hypertrophy. When an adipose tissues AR is stimulated, through various related mechanisms, fat is lost. This is a gross oversimplification. Whatever. All we need to know is that when you have a steroid that binds to the AR, it builds muscle and burns fat. And a steroid that binds very tightly to the AR will stimulate a lot of muscle synthesis and burn a lot of fat. A good example of this is Trenbolone. And since I mentioned Trenbolone, its worth further mentioning that MT is basically a 17aa (oral) version of (injectable) Trenbolone. AR binding and AR stimulation is not the only mechanism which stimulates anabolism, however. It is important to note that dbol has a very low AR binding ability and A50 has an AR binding ability which is too low to even measure! Both are very potent oral steroids, though. So while its important, AR binding/stimulation is not the end all & be all of anabolism, although it is an important part. Dont be fooled by the anabolic/androgenic ratio of this (or any steroid), either. The anabolic/androgenic ratio of MT would suggest that it produces 120(+)x the anabolic and 60(+)x androgenic effect of Testosterone (which has a score of 100 and 100 respectively). If one were able to get a bottle of this stuff, I believe it would be best used as part of a cutting cycle, stacked with some injectables (testosterone, etc... ), but certainly no other orals. Its just too toxic. Negma (the French company who brought Parabolan to the market, and then discontinued it) never pushed MT to gain approval as a commercially released item, since their original studies showed it to be highly toxic. Methyltrienolone is, of course, a 19Nor compound (as is Trenbolone)...Thus, it will effect your sexual drive and performance in a similar way to both Tren and Nandrolone, meaning that Temporary Impotence and/or a lack of libido is highly possible (aka Tren-Dick or Deca Dick)(10). Another problem with MT is that it is a progestin, and binds shockingly well to the progesterone receptor also (PgR) (3). As we know, progestins amplify estrogenic effects of Aromatizing drugs. Although MT doesnt aromatize, you will still need to worry about its ability to cause side-effects by amplifying the estrogenic issues caused by the other compounds you may be taking. How toxic is this stuff? Well, it was never commercially marketed for use in humans, and has been relegated to Steroid-Purgatory, to be used only in studies. Id probably rate it on around the same level as taking very high doses of halotestin or methyltestosterone. And Id probably recommend that people keep doses of this product very low, much lower than recommended doses typical of the other 2 compounds I just mentioned (i.e. 500-750mcgs/day, for not much longer than 3-4 weeks). I have had the good fortune to discuss this product with the owner of an Underground Lab, and he had given out several samples of this stuff to athletes he knew, and they all kept records and got regular bloodwork done. People who were in the 2mg/day range developed highly elevated liver enzymes and Jaundice (yellowing of the eyes and skin). They all recovered, and through trial and error, a 500-750mcg dose was found to be (*relatively) safe, and (*roughly) as effective as 150-225mgs of Trenbolone Acetate. For women, a possible side effect of MT is Virilization (development of male sexual characteristics), which is profound with this stuff (11), so it is entirely off limits for women to use. You may want to take milk thistle with this compound, should you decide to try it, as well as (320mgs/day), ALA (500mgs per meal) and try some Pygeum Africanum (Permixon, the liposterolic extract of Serenoa)... stuff will all protect either your prostate or liver... in one study, it inhibited competitively the binding of Methyltrienolone to the cytosolic receptor of the rat prostate. Youll still need to get blood work done, avoid other orals (this includes drinking, or anything else which could tax your liver), and monitor your health closely. This isnt a drug for novices, clearly, and is probably only useful for pre-contest bodybuilders. Ive only seen MT available from one Underground Lab, and it came in a 50ml bottle, which was 1mg/ml, and was priced at $100. This translates to roughly 100 doses, at a reasonable cost of fifty-cents per dose. And since you would never want to run this particular drug for longer than 3-4 weeks at a time (maybe it would have use in the last few weeks before a bodybuilding competition, but not much else), youll get to use one bottle in 4 different cycles. That makes it no less dangerous, just reasonably cheap.

Any help appreciated !


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 30, 2011)

Um...why would you even consider injecting Methyl-Tren? If you got a "legit" supplier then that probably means they have the "real" stuff. 

Sounds like someone brewed up a wannabe "rip/cut" stack....


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Nedster said:


> Just found this and am currently trying too make head 'n 'tail of it !
> Methyltrienolone
> 
> Methyltrienolone (MT) is a very potent, reasonably toxic, non-aromatizing steroid. Ok. Lets go over those three points again. First of all, MT is potent. It binds so strongly to the AR (androgen receptor) that it is often used in studies on other androgens to measure how strongly they bind. In other words, this stuff binds onto the AR receptor so strongly that it is pretty much the benchmark for that quality. If youve read my profile on Trenbolone Acetate (TA), youll note that I said TA is the most potent injectable weapon in our arsenal with regards to ability to bind to the Androgen receptor. Thats still true, because this particular compound is not in our arsenal, and its not injectable... its simply the oral version of TA (i.e. it is Trenbolone which has undergone modification to become orally active, via the addition of a 17-alph-methyl group). So why is it important that this stuff binds so tightly to the AR? Well, Androgen Receptors are found in both fat cells as well as muscle cells(8); they act on the AR in muscle cells to promote growth, and in the fat cells to affect fat burning.(9)(6) The stronger the androgen binds to the A.R, the higher the lipolytic (fat burning) effect on adipose (fat)tissue(9)(5). Unfortunately, that strong binding doesnt also automatically mean that it will elicit the strongest possible anabolic response, nor that the weakest bind will elicit a weak anabolic response. Anadrol (oxymetholone) has the weakest bind to the AR possible (too low to be measured), and it produces a profound anabolic response, for example. Dianabol is simarly low, and produces a very good anabolic response. ARs are found in both muscle tissue as well as adipose tissue. When a muscles AR is stimulated, it can induce hypertrophy. When an adipose tissues AR is stimulated, through various related mechanisms, fat is lost. This is a gross oversimplification. Whatever. All we need to know is that when you have a steroid that binds to the AR, it builds muscle and burns fat. And a steroid that binds very tightly to the AR will stimulate a lot of muscle synthesis and burn a lot of fat. A good example of this is Trenbolone. And since I mentioned Trenbolone, its worth further mentioning that MT is basically a 17aa (oral) version of (injectable) Trenbolone. AR binding and AR stimulation is not the only mechanism which stimulates anabolism, however. It is important to note that dbol has a very low AR binding ability and A50 has an AR binding ability which is too low to even measure! Both are very potent oral steroids, though. So while its important, AR binding/stimulation is not the end all & be all of anabolism, although it is an important part. Dont be fooled by the anabolic/androgenic ratio of this (or any steroid), either. The anabolic/androgenic ratio of MT would suggest that it produces 120(+)x the anabolic and 60(+)x androgenic effect of Testosterone (which has a score of 100 and 100 respectively). If one were able to get a bottle of this stuff, I believe it would be best used as part of a cutting cycle, stacked with some injectables (testosterone, etc... ), but certainly no other orals. Its just too toxic. Negma (the French company who brought Parabolan to the market, and then discontinued it) never pushed MT to gain approval as a commercially released item, since their original studies showed it to be highly toxic. Methyltrienolone is, of course, a 19Nor compound (as is Trenbolone)...Thus, it will effect your sexual drive and performance in a similar way to both Tren and Nandrolone, meaning that Temporary Impotence and/or a lack of libido is highly possible (aka Tren-Dick or Deca Dick)(10). Another problem with MT is that it is a progestin, and binds shockingly well to the progesterone receptor also (PgR) (3). As we know, progestins amplify estrogenic effects of Aromatizing drugs. Although MT doesnt aromatize, you will still need to worry about its ability to cause side-effects by amplifying the estrogenic issues caused by the other compounds you may be taking. How toxic is this stuff? Well, it was never commercially marketed for use in humans, and has been relegated to Steroid-Purgatory, to be used only in studies. Id probably rate it on around the same level as taking very high doses of halotestin or methyltestosterone. And Id probably recommend that people keep doses of this product very low, much lower than recommended doses typical of the other 2 compounds I just mentioned (i.e. 500-750mcgs/day, for not much longer than 3-4 weeks). I have had the good fortune to discuss this product with the owner of an Underground Lab, and he had given out several samples of this stuff to athletes he knew, and they all kept records and got regular bloodwork done. People who were in the 2mg/day range developed highly elevated liver enzymes and Jaundice (yellowing of the eyes and skin). They all recovered, and through trial and error, a 500-750mcg dose was found to be (*relatively) safe, and (*roughly) as effective as 150-225mgs of Trenbolone Acetate. For women, a possible side effect of MT is Virilization (development of male sexual characteristics), which is profound with this stuff (11), so it is entirely off limits for women to use. You may want to take milk thistle with this compound, should you decide to try it, as well as (320mgs/day), ALA (500mgs per meal) and try some Pygeum Africanum (Permixon, the liposterolic extract of Serenoa)... stuff will all protect either your prostate or liver... in one study, it inhibited competitively the binding of Methyltrienolone to the cytosolic receptor of the rat prostate. Youll still need to get blood work done, avoid other orals (this includes drinking, or anything else which could tax your liver), and monitor your health closely. This isnt a drug for novices, clearly, and is probably only useful for pre-contest bodybuilders. Ive only seen MT available from one Underground Lab, and it came in a 50ml bottle, which was 1mg/ml, and was priced at $100. This translates to roughly 100 doses, at a reasonable cost of fifty-cents per dose. And since you would never want to run this particular drug for longer than 3-4 weeks at a time (maybe it would have use in the last few weeks before a bodybuilding competition, but not much else), youll get to use one bottle in 4 different cycles. That makes it no less dangerous, just reasonably cheap.
> ...



 I have a feeling you need to cite steroid.com  So lets say it contains 1mg/ml. That means you'd be getting 200mcg per .2ml dose.  This leaves 200mg/ml for the other chems. Which lets say there split, 75/75/50 ml. That is 15/15/10mg's per day of the other chems... Leaving them essentially worthless unless you're a woman who doesn't mind becoming a man (especially with the Methyltrienlone). I call utterly worthless bro.


----------



## Nedster (Oct 31, 2011)

Methyltrienolone is an experimental steroid that has found its way onto the black market to a limited degree. As you can see from its structure it is very similar to trenbolone except that it is C-17 alpha alkylated which makes it orally active. It is sometimes referred to as methyltrenbolone. While this is technically true, as you can see from the binding data, methyltrienolone is very different from trenbolone. It was designed to have a very large anabolic index and as such it binds very strongly to the androgen receptor. It also binds very strongly to the progesterone receptor and the glucocorticoid receptor1,2.

This molecule is often used as the standard in scientific literature because it is the strongest binder of the AR of any common anabolic steroid. It binds to the AR with 2 to 3 times the affinity of testosterone. However, its affinity for the PR is more than 40 times that of testosterone and 2 to 3 times that of even progesterone. Because of its strong affinity to the AR, much stronger than DHT, this steroid does not need to be converted to a DHT derivative to exert androgenic effects in the scalp, skin and prostate. This strong androgenic effect would likely cause HDL levels to plummet to very low levels. The anabolic to androgenic ratio of this steroid is basically off the chart with anabolic effects being 120 times that of testosterone and androgenic effects being 60 times that of testosterone ??? and this was compared to methyltestosterone orally.

Methyltrienolone does not bind to SHBG and cannot convert to estrogen3,4. In the scientific literature, methyltrienolone has been shown to be very liver toxic. Doses as low as 100 mcg (0.1 mg) per day resulted in elevations of liver enzymes by as much as eight-fold in the span of just one week5. Because of the high propensity for liver toxicity, it would be unwise for anyone to use this steroid for any length of time. In recent years, methyltrienolone has shown up on the black market. Most users seem to justifiably be fearful of the liver toxicity of this drug and thus, there are few reports on its effectiveness.


1. Ojasoo T, Delettre J, Mornon JP, Turpin-VanDycke C, Raynaud JP: Towards the mapping of the progesterone and androgen receptors. J Steroid Biochem. 27(1-3):255-69, 1987
2. Menon M, Tananis CE, Hicks LL, Hawkins EF, McLoughlin MG, Walsh PC: Characterization of the binding of a potent synthetic androgen, methyltrienolone, to human tissues. J Clin Invest. Jan;61(1):150-62, 1978
3. Pugeat MM, Dunn JF, Nisula BC: Transport of steroid hormones: interaction of 70 drugs with testosterone-binding globulin and corticosteroid-binding globulin in human plasma. J Clin Endocrinol Metab. Jul;53(1):69-75, 1981
4. Bonne C, Raynaud JP: Methyltrienolone, a specific ligand for cellular androgen receptors. Steroids. Aug;26(2):227-32, 1975
5. Friedel A, Geyer H, Kamber M, Laudenbach-Leschowsky U, Schänzer W, Thevis M, Vollmer G, Zierau O, Diel P. Tetrahydrogestrinone is a potent but unselective binding steroid and affects glucocorticoid signalling in the liver. Toxicol Lett. 164(1):16-23, 2006
Adapted with permission from Seth Robert???s Anabolic Pharmacology, all rights reserved.


Other sites are recommending dosages as low as 3-5mcg ?


----------

